# Saddlebag thoughts



## Holdsworth (12 Jan 2011)

I am looking at getting a large-ish saddlebag for day rides and commutes to get rid of the need for a back pack, I am a natural sweaty bugger when riding and having a backpack on doesn't help at all!!!

I would ideally like like to get a Carradice Pendle with a Bagman support, the size is good (11 litres) and I have heard that quality is top notch. I just think the price is a little bit steep (£70-ish with the support) and I would like something nice and big to carry puncture repair stuff and snacks in the meantime, by the way they seem to be out of stock everywhere at the moment.

I was looking at the Topeak Wedge large saddlebag, it looks a fair size (1.5 litres) and the tree reviews on Wiggle suggest that it may be a good buy. What do you think, good or not? Are then any other large saddlebags I should be looking at in the sort of £20-£30 price bracket?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-wedge-drybag-with-strap-large/

Buying one at that price would leave me enought I think to get myself a half decent jacket and pair of Decathlon shorts




I should have around £60 left over for stuff like that.

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Jan 2011)

How about a BUM BAG? I have used one for years for mountain biking. Its big enough for tools, wallet, phone etc and is very expandable so can also fit a lightweight waterproof and some sandwiches/snacks at a pinch (don't expect any bananas to look in great shape though!). The great thing about this though is that if you have to lock your bike up anywhere you don't have to fiddle around removing anything from the bike.


----------



## MacB (12 Jan 2011)

I'd definitely recommend moving away from a backpack, I hate a sweaty back, but I still use a little one at times, what I've found:-

rear rack - maximum versatility, if feasible, certainly if you're looking at a largish Carradice with support then there's almost no weight differential between that combo and a lightish rack with lightweight rackpack - I have the Arkel Tailrider which is a very fine piece of kit, though pricey, for what it is, as all the 'quality' bike luggage seems to be. With the rack you also get the options for panniers when needed or to just bungy something to the top, it also gives a handy place to mount rear light that won't be obscured by a jacket.

saddle pack - any of the biggies are pretty good though published weights tend to ignore any support or fittings. If you know you'll not need to carry more, don't have rack mounts or aesthetically hate racks then they're a good choice. Easier to return the bike to stripped down version and keep the weight a bit more central. Smaller saddle packs are great, I have a couple of Topeak wedge ones and they've been going 2 years now.

other storage - there're triangular frame bags, I've not used them but plenty do. Bar bags I didn't like the way it changed the steering but it didn't take long to get used to, I sold mine. Top tube bags, I've got the Topeak one with the built in rain cover, great bit of kit, it'll hold wallet, keys, phone, fags, snack bar, no problem. Dummy storage bottles, I have one on each bike and each has two spare tubes, tyre levers, nitrile gloves and a selection of zip ties, obviously they do take up a bottle cage. I also use a bum bag and one of those little nike PE bags with the draw strings worn as a backpack.

I have 3 bikes, two with racks and mudguards and one with clip on guards only. Both wedge saddlepacks and the Arkel have all the tools I need and all three bikes have a dummy storage bottle setup as above, all three also have top tube bags. The weekend/long ride bike tends to be the rackless one, between top tube bag, saddle pack and storage bottle I have plenty of space for normal needs. If it's long enough, or wet enough, to require more then I'll put some bits in the bum bag or the little PE bag, if it's extra drink/food the PE bag folds very small once empty. If it's very cold, or going to be really wet, then I'd favour a bike with a rack and guards, with the Arkel and/or a pannier. For commuting I use one pannier and don't even notice it any more.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2011)

Rear rack and Carradice rackbag for the commute and a Carradice zipped roll for day/night rides with a storage bottle thingy for tools and tubes. I can fit some extra gear and a couple of packs of bics in the zipped roll (fig roll and shortbread usually, if you need that kind of detail)

If you're set on a Carradice, they are worth the money in my opinion, and you're having trouble with everyone being out of stock try ringing the direct. It's what I did and they had what I wanted, you'll pay RRP but if you you want it...


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2011)

I bought one of these, http://www.carradice...ts/type/sqrtour and, to be honest, the quality doesn't match the price tag. And sixteen litres on the seat post doesn't do a great deal for the balance of the bike if you stuff it with stuff that your better half insists is absolutely neccessary.

I've also got one of these http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&product_id=58 and it's not good. Avoid.

I'm grateful that you've found what I've been after for a while - the Topeak looks ideal for short tours. The price is good, and 11 litres is just about right. Thankyou.


----------



## Holdsworth (13 Jan 2011)

I am limited in my choice due the bike being a roadie with no mounting eyelets (should've mentioned that earlier). I don't see a new bike coming any time soon so I am stuck with what I have at the moment and I would like to make the best of it.

I am not sure about using a Bum Bag whilst cycling, I have read that it can be uncomfortable for some people and can still make the back sweaty if it is above a certain size. I have heard some have vents down the back to reduce the sweat problem, but as we know that doesn't always work with the likes of rucksacks.

I would definitely be looking for something not to be carried on my body, had enough of that, so the options of a saddlebag and a frame bag are still in.

I have considered the possibility of a seat post mounted rack with a top bag or something similar, but I can't see it doing anything better than what a Carradice would do, with a rack and bag it exceeds the price of the Pendle and Bagman combo which I would much prefer.


----------



## Holdsworth (13 Jan 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I bought one of these, http://www.carradice...ts/type/sqrtour and, to be honest, the quality doesn't match the price tag. And sixteen litres on the seat post doesn't do a great deal for the balance of the bike if you stuff it with stuff that your better half insists is absolutely neccessary.
> 
> I've also got one of these http://www.carradice...t&product_id=58 and it's not good. Avoid.
> 
> I'm grateful that you've found what I've been after for a while - the Topeak looks ideal for short tours. The price is good, and 11 litres is just about right. Thankyou.



Does that mean I should avoid getting a Carradice bag full stop? I couldn't do without a support because my saddle doesn't have bag loops, and even if it did I have heard hey are not much use for carrying stuff.

I know now to avoid the SQR range, I have had my doubts about them TBH, not the sort of thing I would trust to carry anything. 

I think you have misread my post, the Carradice Pendle is a good 11 litres but the Topeak is only 1.5 litres.


----------



## PpPete (13 Jan 2011)

How much of the 11 litres which you say is ideal capacity, is stuff that needs to come into work ?
Could you, for example, make do with a Barley and a Bar Bag - one to stay on bike, t'ohter into work, - and only use one or t'other for day rides ?


----------



## Holdsworth (13 Jan 2011)

Well even though none are in stock, both the Pendle and Barley are the same price ATM at Wiggle, I would still need a Bagman support for either which pushes the price up to around £70 depending on the model of support I'd go for. I do a couple of trips into town to do light shopping and usually have to wear a rucksack which is around 15-20 litres but is uncomfortable to wear. I would ideally like something with the capacity to carry some luggage and the Pendle fits in nicely. But until the time comes that I can afford it I would like something to carry on the bike to hold essentials (tubes, levers, food) and maybe the Topeak wedge is what I need. 

Maybe I should ditch the Carradice altogether and concentrate on a sensible sized saddlebag and wait until I get a decent tourer with a rack (a long way off) to carry luggage and shopping etc.


----------



## steve52 (13 Jan 2011)

use your serch engin get caradce,s no and ring them direct i did and got an excelent service


----------



## spiro (13 Jan 2011)

If you use something like a bumbag or small rucksack you could always add a piece of low density foam, like they use for bent seats, between the bag and your back to increase air curculation. My Paramo jacket has removalable foams strips in the back for just this purpose.


----------



## Moodyman (13 Jan 2011)

I've just bought a Carradice Prima Maxi for long day rides.

It's 7 litres and well made. 

Spa Cycles have them for £17.50 with postage - £14.50 if you live locally and can pick up. No support needed and can carry food, tools and waterproof top. It even has a water bottle holder.

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b5s73p2256


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jan 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> Well even though none are in stock, both the Pendle and Barley are the same price ATM at Wiggle, I would still need a Bagman support for either which pushes the price up to around £70 depending on the model of support I'd go for. I do a couple of trips into town to do light shopping and usually have to wear a rucksack which is around 15-20 litres but is uncomfortable to wear. I would ideally like something with the capacity to carry some luggage and the Pendle fits in nicely. But until the time comes that I can afford it I would like something to carry on the bike to hold essentials (tubes, levers, food) and maybe the Topeak wedge is what I need.


Why do you need the support?

I use a low saddle longflap (the Nelson Longflap's slightly smaller brother) and it's fine.

I used zip ties to attach it initially, then got a Brooks with bag loops on one bike, and some ViVa bag loops for t'other.

From my blog;
With a rack & zip ties - includes detail shots of the bag

With Brooks & Rack

From my Flickr;



Brooks Only by John the Monkey, on Flickr




With ViVa Bag Loops by John the Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## StuAff (13 Jan 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> Does that mean I should avoid getting a Carradice bag full stop? I couldn't do without a support because my saddle doesn't have bag loops, and even if it did I have heard hey are not much use for carrying stuff.
> 
> I know now to avoid the SQR range, I have had my doubts about them TBH, not the sort of thing I would trust to carry anything.
> 
> I think you have misread my post, the Carradice Pendle is a good 11 litres but the Topeak is only 1.5 litres.




I'll disagree with Dell on the quality of the Carradice SQR bags- I've got a (third-hand) SQR Slim, and it seems well put together to me. Don't worry about the fittings not being up to the job, they are. More than tough enough to take the weight, easy enough to lift off and on, though there is a knack to it, and fitting is very unobtrusive when you've removed the bag. I'll agree with him though on what it does to the handling. Less Italian road rocket, more tail-happy shopping trolley.


----------



## Holdsworth (13 Jan 2011)

I thought that Bagman support was deemed necessary because without it the bag would swing quite a lot. Maybe I am wrong and I could use the Viva bag loops, are they strong enough to carry any sort of weight? Going on looks alone they seem to be quite thin and not up to the job, maybe I am thinking that everything I'll be carrying will weigh a ton. The saddle I have is an old San Marco Rolls, the loops will fit to that ok won't they?

Failing all that I would go for the Prima Maxi that the other person suggested, not completely waterproof but not badly made, a good size and not too bad on price either.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jan 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> I thought that Bagman support was deemed necessary because without it the bag would swing quite a lot. Maybe I am wrong and I could use the Viva bag loops, are they strong enough to carry any sort of weight? Going on looks alone they seem to be quite thin and not up to the job, maybe I am thinking that everything I'll be carrying will weigh a ton. The saddle I have is an old San Marco Rolls, the loops will fit to that ok won't they?
> 
> Failing all that I would go for the Prima Maxi that the other person suggested, not completely waterproof but not badly made, a good size and not too bad on price either.



I carry my commuting stuff on the Viva loops with nary a thought, they've stood up to it so far. If you don't want to spring for those, you can use zip ties, loop the straps around your saddle rails, or any number of bodges & hacks. I'd only shell out for a bagman if you couldn't get on with any of those. I notice you're fairly near to me (Crewe) - you'd be more than welcome to have a look at the bag loops/bag if you want to reassure yourself.


----------



## buddha (13 Jan 2011)

I have an older version of the Topeak Wedge bag - Large.
It's good enough for tools, tubes and a waterproof and maybe a little food (flapjack or two), but not much else. So probably not big enough for a proper day ride. Don't go for the clip mounting bag (like I did, it will break). The strap version you linked to is better.


----------



## PpPete (13 Jan 2011)

The existing bag loops on the Rolls will be fine. Make sure the buckles go inside the bag, I have Nelson that doesnt swing - but it does sag a bit.


----------



## Holdsworth (13 Jan 2011)

Where can you get the bag loops from in the UK? I have gone through the list of official Velo dealers and can't find what I am looking for.

Whereabouts in Crewe are you? I am up near Leighton Hospital and I could probably drop by sometime over the weekend if that's ok.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jan 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> Where can you get the bag loops from in the UK? I have gone through the list of official Velo dealers and can't find what I am looking for.


I got mine from Velo Orange in the US, along with some other bits I wanted;

http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/viva-bag-loops.html

The Cyclo Loops are a readily available alternative, although (only heard this anecdotally) not as strong;
http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b5s73p1045



> Whereabouts in Crewe are you? I am up near Leighton Hospital and I could probably drop by sometime over the weekend if that's ok.



Slightly out of Crewe, in Haslington. How are you fixed on Sundays? I'd be riding the ViVa equipped bike that day anyway, and could make a detour...


----------



## Holdsworth (13 Jan 2011)

I have found some on eBay, Practical Cycles, not listed on their website.

£14.99 + £0.70 p+p, what do you think, a good price or too close to the basic Bagaman? It saves the fuss of international shipping, Velo Orange won't tell me how much until AFTER I order it.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Viva-Bolt-on-...bikeparts_SR&hash=item2eb19a7a31#ht_500wt_922


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jan 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> I have found some on eBay, Practical Cycles, not listed on their website.
> 
> £14.99 + £0.70 p+p, what do you think, a good price or too close to the basic Bagaman? It saves the fuss of international shipping, Velo Orange won't tell me how much until AFTER I order it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...31#ht_500wt_922



Seriously, try the bag without & see what you think first. If you don't like bodging an attachment, buy the loops.

FWIW, Carradice stuff seems to hold its value, you could probably eBay the lot if you don't get on with it & not lose much.

(BTW, my Velo Orange order was $17.50 incl. shipping, fwiw).


----------



## Holdsworth (13 Jan 2011)

I'll have a think about it and hold off until I have seen it in action on your bike. Sunday should be fine. PM me and I will get back to you later, I have to go out now but should be back within the hour


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Jan 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> I'll have a think about it and hold off until I have seen it in action on your bike. Sunday should be fine. PM me and I will get back to you later, I have to go out now but should be back within the hour



Sorry, no chance to send a PM 'til this morning. 

Another thought, the Pendle doesn't have loops on top (you can put straps through those to attach a waterproof, or anything really, they're quite handy). The Barley (smaller) and the Nelson (larger) both do.


----------



## Holdsworth (14 Jan 2011)

Oh I wasn't aware of that, maybe a Nelson is the way to go then if I am to be using saddle loops instead of a bagman.


----------



## nightoff (14 Jan 2011)

I have a Carradice Camper Longflap with a Bagman Expedition QR. 

I wasn't overly impressed with the finish initially. The bags are hand made and to be honest they look it. It isn't perfectly symmetrical and hangs slightly to one side. In use however, it is fantastic.

It holds all my commuting stuff comfortably and keeps everything bone dry, even in the heaviest of downpours. I don't notice any of the imperfections in the finish anymore. I just see the best bag I have ever bought which performs beautifully. 

All in all, it's a great bag. I just don't know if it's worth the money. If it's still hanging off my bike of choice in 25 years time then it will have been worth every penny.


----------



## Moodyman (14 Jan 2011)

*If it's still hanging off my bike of choice in 25 years time then it will have been worth every penny.

*If it breaks after 25 years, you can contact Carradice and get another. They offer a lifetime warranty, thought they might think 25 years is a lifetime.


----------



## Holdsworth (14 Jan 2011)

nightoff said:


> I have a Carradice Camper Longflap with a Bagman Expedition QR.
> 
> I wasn't overly impressed with the finish initially. The bags are hand made and to be honest they look it. It isn't perfectly symmetrical and hangs slightly to one side. In use however, it is fantastic.
> 
> ...




What is your experience of using the Bagman with the QR? I have heard of people having problems with the springs and the grub screws although the screws can be replaced with allen bolts apparently.how far does the Bagman place the bag? It probably depends on the saddle and how far you sit forward I suppose.


----------



## rualexander (14 Jan 2011)

Comparing an 11 litre Carradice Pendle with a 1.5 litre Topeak bag seems a bit strange, you'll either have much more space than you need or not enough?
Have a look at the Topeak Dynapack DX or there are numerous solutions from Rixen & Kaul in their Klickfix range although some may only be available from abroad.


----------



## Holdsworth (14 Jan 2011)

I think the attachment system might be a bit flimsy, as with a lot of the QR systems. I am definitely leaning towards the Carradice Prima Maxi, at 7 or so litres it isn't a bad size for day rides and if I feel I need bigger I would go for a Longflap saddlebag or something similar, keeping the smaller one for leisure. They are told to be shower proof but not completely watertight, apparently they suffer from tyre crud and grime, not a problem as I roadracer MK2 mudguards fitted


----------



## andrew_s (14 Jan 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> What is your experience of using the Bagman with the QR? I have heard of people having problems with the springs and the grub screws although the screws can be replaced with allen bolts apparently.how far does the Bagman place the bag? It probably depends on the saddle and how far you sit forward I suppose.




I've got two.

The one on the work bike, mostly used with a Pendle, is one of the early versions, and I did have problems with the support coming out of the saddle rail clamp. I fixed it by putting a dimple in the sides of the rod with a dremel, dropping a ball bearing down the hole, then screwing the loctited grub screw back in. I used a ball bearing because it should be harder wearing than the end of the grub screw, and it would self-centre if the dimple wasn't in quite the right place. It's not shown any signs of moving since.

The other is a fairly recent model (13 months ago, ish), used with a Camper Longflap (usually heavily loaded) or a Nelson Longflap on the touring bike. That hasn't given any problems so far.
I don't find any particular effect on the handling provided that I keep my bum on the saddle. If I get out of the saddle and rock the bike, the weight tends to keep the bike going and needs a bit of a pull to stop it. It doesn't take long to learn to step from side to side rather than rock the bike.
On a rough track with a heavy bag, there is a fair amount of bounce from the springy support - enough to move the outside end of the support by about 4". Not really noticeable, but apparently looks fascinating to other riders.

Bagman and Camper Longflap with weekend camping gear.


----------



## Holdsworth (15 Jan 2011)

I have just back from the local bike shop and the guy there who I asked about what bags they had, they have Carradice mini/midi in stock, and he gave me a good word about the Prima Maxi and also the larger sized ones like the Longflap. He doesn't keep the large ones in stock but he can order them and the Bagman supports in for me if I want but he doesn't have an idea of the price, I'd assume he would charge more than the online retailers but I am not sure how much.

He said the Maxi was a good size and I could fit pretty much anything in there for a day ride. He thinks he can get them in next week for around £22.50, worth paying the extra for buying from a local shop?


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jan 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> *worth paying the extra for buying from a local shop?
> *



If they've provided a decent service (and it seems they have) then I'd be happy to pay a bit more. Bike shops need customers if they're to survive. A good LBS is a valuable wonderful thing.


----------



## roubaix murry (15 Jan 2011)

DOH, This thread is going to cost me money. 
Me and some mates are doing the C2C in may and instead of the option of expensive luggage moving service have decided to carry our stuff with us. As I use my rucksack for my commute at the moment was thinking of just using that but know pretty much decided on Carridice sqr tour. Just wanted to know if any owners of this product could tell me what they get in it?
Is it good for say a pair of trainers, couple of t shirts, shorts and socks???

Cheers


----------



## andrew_s (15 Jan 2011)

Trainers will be the problem - most footwear is fairly bulky these days. 
I'd recommend something without lots of padding, and which doesn't mind being squashed flat. Something like gym pumps?


I use SPD sandals and no separate evening footwear.


----------



## Holdsworth (16 Jan 2011)

It's definitely going to be the Lowsaddle Longflap for me I think. After seeing it on John's bike and trying out how it'd fit on mine it looks to be the perfect one, just the right size as well, having never seen one before I hadn't a clue of their actual size.

Annoyingly though they are in stock at Wiggle for once but I have left myself short after buying that Topeak pump yesterday




I guess I'll have to wait until Friday to buy the saddlebag.


----------



## nightoff (17 Jan 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> What is your experience of using the Bagman with the QR? I have heard of people having problems with the springs and the grub screws although the screws can be replaced with allen bolts apparently.how far does the Bagman place the bag? It probably depends on the saddle and how far you sit forward I suppose.



I have had no problems with the Bagman. I check the grub screws as part of my general maintenance anyway.
I think the grub screws are beefier than they used to be when the Bagman was first launched. The rail also has a cut out which the grub screw goes into which helps to keep things secure.

You will need about 15mm of saddle rail behind the saddle clamp to fit the Bagman clamp. If you like your seat forward this may be a problem. 

The other thing to be careful of is the clearance to the back tyre. I have a 59cm frame with about 210mm from the top of the seat tube clamp to the saddle rails. This holds the saddle bag about 80mm above my back tyre. If you have a smaller frame and lower seat, check your clearances.

The QR element of the Bagman works really well. It only takes a few seconds to remove the bag. The longest part is undoing the buckle on the bag.

TBH though, I usually leave the whole thing on the bike.

Before I bought this bag I had the SQR slim. I changed because I didn't trust my carbon seatpost with the SQR clamp.


----------



## nightoff (17 Jan 2011)

andrew_s said:


> I've got two.
> 
> The one on the work bike, mostly used with a Pendle, is one of the early versions, and I did have problems with the support coming out of the saddle rail clamp. I fixed it by putting a dimple in the sides of the rod with a dremel, dropping a ball bearing down the hole, then screwing the loctited grub screw back in. I used a ball bearing because it should be harder wearing than the end of the grub screw, and it would self-centre if the dimple wasn't in quite the right place. It's not shown any signs of moving since.
> 
> ...



Nice set up. What do you use the orange thing tied to the handle bars for?


----------



## ttcycle (17 Jan 2011)

I've got the lowsaddle long flap- it really is great to have nothing on the back - it can carry a fair amount but be wary of the actual weight unbalancing the bag as stated previously.

I have to have a bagman support as I have a very small frame - without the bagman the saddlebag sits on my rear tyre and it still occasionally does this but have sorted this out by putting in a rigid plastic lid.

The QR release on the bagman can be very fragile - I'm currently awaiting a replacement for a broken spring release mechanism - however, if you're gentle with it then it should be ok.


----------



## roubaix murry (17 Jan 2011)

Holdsworth
Out of interest Tom what bike are you fitting it to? It sounds like me it a roadbike (no fixings) Mine is a 54 frame so now thinking the lowsaddle may be more suitable for mine!
Ps are you getting the bagman too?


----------



## MacB (17 Jan 2011)

Here's an interesting one from Arkel, as I already have their Tailrider rack pack it's very tempting:-

http://www.arkel-od.com/us/all-categories/bicycle-bike-pannier-rack/arkel-randonneur-rack.html

basically a beam rack with 3 fixing points and works via quick release


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2011)

Coming late to this, can I recommend the Altura Arran

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/26542/Altura-Arran-Expanding-Post-Pack.html

quick-release and clamps to the seat post.


----------



## Holdsworth (17 Jan 2011)

roubaix murry said:


> Holdsworth
> Out of interest Tom what bike are you fitting it to? It sounds like me it a roadbike (no fixings) Mine is a 54 frame so now thinking the lowsaddle may be more suitable for mine!
> Ps are you getting the bagman too?



The bike I will be fitting it to, eventually, is a Holdsworth Criterium with a 54cm or 56cm frame. John took the bag off his bike and demonstrated how it will fit on the bike and how much clearance it would give when used with bag loops. On my bike with the saddle fairly low it just fitted without impacting on the mudguards at the back.


----------



## andrew_s (17 Jan 2011)

nightoff said:


> The QR element of the Bagman works really well. It only takes a few seconds to remove the bag. *The longest part is undoing the buckle on the bag.*


If you mean the buckle that would traditionally go round the seatpost, I just remove it completely. It only makes any difference if you turn the bike upside down for a puncture or something.


----------



## leyton condor (17 Jan 2011)

Coming in even later than Rich P, I have one of these.

http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=type&product_id=34

I don't use it for everyday commuting, but for day rides it is perfect and no tools required.

I was thinking along the lines of the Barley and a sqr but this one was much cheaper as no SQR was required


----------



## Holdsworth (18 Jan 2011)

leyton condor said:


> Coming in even later than Rich P, I have one of these.
> 
> http://www.carradice...e&product_id=34
> 
> ...



I did consider that one due to the slightly bigger capacity over the Prima and the fully waterproof cotton duck construction. I still think though it'll be the Lowsaddle that I'll go for when I get some money in (Dole), purely down to overall size which will allow a decent quantity of stuff to be carried on longer day rides and small shopping trips into town, without the use of a backpack (I get really sweaty!!!). The capacity is about the same as my usual rucksack, which can carry a fair bit of stuff, nothing too bulky but enough to bring a few essential items and whatever else back from town.
The Lowsaddle has the expanding longflap which ups the maximun capacity to 18 litres. 

I think I am making the right choice, I can't see any other options in that sort of price bracket that do the job.


----------



## Holdsworth (19 Jan 2011)

I have just bit the bullet and bought a Lowsaddle Longflap from Wiggle






I am looking forward to it it's arrival but not the bank statement that'll come with it


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2011)

leyton condor said:


> Coming in even later than Rich P, I have one of these.
> 
> http://www.carradice...e&product_id=34
> 
> ...



bought one of those used off someone in here i think. to stay on the commuter with my water proofs in it. butt ugly piece of kit unless filled but does the job. the cotton duck clearly attracted the previous owners pet hairs


----------



## Holdsworth (24 Jan 2011)

Hmmm....

No sign yet of the bag, it was dispatched Thursday so I think Royal Mail are being a bit slack with their deliveries this week. Nothing new I suppose


----------



## roubaix murry (26 Jan 2011)

Holdsworth
Has it turned up yet, pleased with it cos on verge of ordering the same!


----------



## Holdsworth (28 Jan 2011)

roubaix murry said:


> Holdsworth
> Has it turned up yet, pleased with it cos on verge of ordering the same!



It only turned up today, rubbish royal mail service around here as of late due to the closure of the local sorting office. 

First impressions of the bag are good, the build quality is excellent and certainly a step up from ordinary saddlebags. The capacity is spot on for my needs, enough for a good long day ride, commuting and small shopping trips, until I get a bike with panniers this is the best I can do.

The only downside are the fiddly attachment buckles and straps. They work ok but the hole for them to go trough is too small so it takes a load of fiddling and pushing to get them through as there is also the big wooden dowel in the way. Maybe two hole for each strap could've been provided to make it much easier? I am going to buy the bagman Q/R support to make removal quicker and easier, no more undoing straps, just keep 'em looped up and put them through the quick release spring-loaded bars.


----------

